# Prickle and Pink - WIP



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

So I have really been battling with the flowers with this one.
The lower flowers on the first image were my first couple of attempts, trying to have a loose impressionistic style and just getting a mess. 

So with the top flowers I painted a more traditional way with a better result I think. 

So the second image is where I am at now, obviously still a bit to go and I of course need my cactuses to get spines and stop looking like cucumbers lol 

Certainly been a journey, but I seem to be stepping forward a little each session now. I almost gave up on this one but told myself what is the value in that?! Gotta finish the painting... then I can decide if I like it or not.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

They are both nice but your second attempt is better. In the first one it seems only the flower buds got "muddy" everything else looks good. But the second is more detailed.

I have had the temptation to chuck a project and start on something else but I also make myself finish, if I didn't I would probably have no artwork to show! :biggrin:


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Ha ha yes, that's what I thought, I'd just be surround with half finished canvases and not getting any better.


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

So I am closing in on this one, still not sure if I like it. I think is poses more questions than it answers. Any thoughts?

I have decided as a project to paint one of the flowers on another small canvas in oils as a comparison as before my break from painting I only used oils. I've also been looking back at my old paintings that look like photos wondering if I should stick with a more realistic style. Ahhh the questions, questions rolling in my mind!!!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Is this photographic?, no. Is it a wonderful painting?, YES!

As for all your questions, I have different questions but just as many.:biggrin: Before my thirty years hiatus I worked exclusively with graphite or charcoal, I have found a whole new world of pastels and paints and color pencils! So many choices, so little time! :laugh:


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Susan. I got all the lids off my oil paints last night (they were all stuck) on so I am keen to give my oils a go tonight and compare the mediums.


----------

